# Which is better, a cable driven rest (QAD) or a limb driven rest (Hamskea) for ease of tuning and best accuracy?



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

If it works for you, go with the limb driven rest. Simple as that.

Properly adjusted, they are pretty much equal. Tuning and setup has it's differences, not too surprising. You are having good luck with your change, it's a sign that you should go outside and shoot, and not worry about it ;-)


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Cable driven is to Limb Driven as Chevy is to Ford. Helmans Vs. Miracle Whip. Well … it is 2022, maybe Gas vs. Electric. 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

Longdraw59 said:


> I recently put new string on my hunting bow and had a difficult time getting a good paper tear, switching over to a limb driven rest produced dramatically better results. I love the QAD for hunting but am now thinking about making a permanent change. Thoughts?


You will not see a difference in accuracy. The difference would more be a question of forgiveness. The reason I state this is beause the limb driven drops later in the shot cycle whereas the cable driven drops sooner. The setup is far easier with a limb driven. The ONLY negative in my opinion of limb driven is that it is not actually a full containment like a QAD. But there is a fix to this. Get the limb driver arrow holder and it won't move an inch.

There are two outlier rests that are pushing the envelope on both sides. The AAE Prophecy is a cable driven rest that they have perfected the timing of the drop. It comes DARN close to droping in the same time manner as a limb driven. Then the outlier on the Limb driven said is the new Ripcord. They have made a limb driven rest that lets you set the rest in the up position. They say that they perfected the issues with the ripcord lok, so time will tell on that but IF this rest works as advertised, there isnt a better thought out rest on the entire market.

In my opinion the best that money can buy in the cable driven is the AAE Prophecy and then QAD is hard to beat. I choose the Prophecy because it is the only steal bearing driven cable driven as well as the later drop makes it tops on my list. As far as limb driven, the Hamskea Trinity or the new Epsilon, followed closed by the Vaportrail Gen7x or Pro vx. Once again, I choose the trinity/epsilon because it is steal bearing driven rather than spring driven in the Vaportrail. If the ripcord ends up being what they say, it will be in that grouping, probably tied with the hamskea.


----------



## monkeywrench (Sep 24, 2015)

Definitely personal choice, I've used both, like both, currently using a Vapor trail pro v.


----------



## lcasanova1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Longdraw59 said:


> I recently put new string on my hunting bow and had a difficult time getting a good paper tear, switching over to a limb driven rest produced dramatically better results. I love the QAD for hunting but am now thinking about making a permanent change. Thoughts?


I love the QAD but am considering switching to Hamskea Trinity


----------



## Speyguy (Feb 27, 2021)

I had a cable driven rest and switched to a Hamskea trinity and I like it way better. They’re super easy to set up and with the micro adjust its super easy to get set to exactly where you want it. They’re both relatively easy to tune in my experience but overall I’d take a limb driven rest over cable driven every time.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I have had a QAD but like the Hamskea much better. I currently have all 4 models except the epsilon. Never thought I needed the micro tune but it is sure nice when tuning.
Ches.


----------



## Drivenwelding (Oct 21, 2020)

Good info


----------



## kas6668 (Oct 14, 2015)

im looking at the epsilon now... bout to get rid of my qad mxt


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

Don't get me wrong I like my Hamskea but the. Ripcord drive cage micro is not as bulky and works just as good.


----------



## Hharris029 (9 mo ago)

Mdawgpound91 said:


> You will not see a difference in accuracy. The difference would more be a question of forgiveness. The reason I state this is beause the limb driven drops later in the shot cycle whereas the cable driven drops sooner. The setup is far easier with a limb driven. The ONLY negative in my opinion of limb driven is that it is not actually a full containment like a QAD. But there is a fix to this. Get the limb driver arrow holder and it won't move an inch.
> 
> There are two outlier rests that are pushing the envelope on both sides. The AAE Prophecy is a cable driven rest that they have perfected the timing of the drop. It comes DARN close to droping in the same time manner as a limb driven. Then the outlier on the Limb driven said is the new Ripcord. They have made a limb driven rest that lets you set the rest in the up position. They say that they perfected the issues with the ripcord lok, so time will tell on that but IF this rest works as advertised, there isnt a better thought out rest on the entire market.
> 
> In my opinion the best that money can buy in the cable driven is the AAE Prophecy and then QAD is hard to beat. I choose the Prophecy because it is the only steal bearing driven cable driven as well as the later drop makes it tops on my list. As far as limb driven, the Hamskea Trinity or the new Epsilon, followed closed by the Vaportrail Gen7x or Pro vx. Once again, I choose the trinity/epsilon because it is steal bearing driven rather than spring driven in the Vaportrail. If the ripcord ends up being what they say, it will be in that grouping, probably tied with the hamskea.


Trophy taker makes a limb driven rest that can be locked up as well. I tried it for a while and really liked it other than how loud it seemed. So back to a QAD for me.


----------

